# Curado Model History



## The1ThatGotAway

What is the order of the Curado history. i.e. CU 200, CU200B, 200E????

I want to know because I am going to get another off of ebay and I'd like to know the approximate age of the reels.


----------



## Speckled

Curado 200 (red tomato)
Curado 200B
Curado 100B
Curado 200SF
Curado 200D & 100D
Curado 200E's 
Curado 50E

New Curado 200G, which is basicly the same reel as the Curado 200E sad3sm and rummored to NOT be made in Japan anymore sad3sm.


----------



## Gilbert

Speckled said:


> Curado 200 (red tomato)
> Curado 200B
> Curado 100B
> Curado 200SF
> Curado 200D & 100D
> Curado 200E's
> Curado 50E
> 
> New Curado 200G, which is basicly the same reel as the Curado 200E sad3sm and rummored to NOT be made in Japan anymore sad3sm.


made in china now?


----------



## Speckled

Malaysia?

Not sure Gilbert. Waiting to get confirmation from ICAST show.

But that's the rummor for both the new Citica G & Curado G . No longer made in Japan sad3sm.

BTW, anyone notice the the *"New" Chronarch 200E* is basicly a* Curado 200E*, just repainted white/black and now cost $199.

Also the *"New" Chronarch 50E* is basicly a *Curado 50E*, just repainted white/black and cost the same as what the Curado 50E cost before the discountinued prices ($199).

Both of the "New" Chronarch's (200E & 50E) have graphite side plates (like the Curado 200E's) instead of aluminum sideplates like the previous generations Chronarchs sad3sm.

The *"New" Chronarch 200E's and 50E's are still made in Japan*, but since they are basicly the same reel as the *Curado 200E's & 50E's* (which were made in Japan) this is not a surprise sad3sm.


----------



## j wadd

Speckled said:


> Curado 200 (red tomato)
> Curado 200B
> Curado 100B
> Curado 200SF
> Curado 200D & 100D
> Curado 200E's
> Curado 50E
> 
> New Curado 200G, which is basicly the same reel as the Curado 200E sad3sm and rummored to NOT be made in Japan anymore sad3sm.


there was a curado made before the red one.. i cleaned one for a customer the other day.. was black and silver and the whole top of the frome would flip up. had a turn dial brake system on the left side of it just dont remember the model number


----------



## fishin styx

well, where are they made? Mine says Malaysia.
So, will the 200G's be better than the 200E's?


----------



## BustinTops

I'm loading up on the E7.........:texasflag


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Speckled said:


> Curado 200 (red tomato)
> Curado 200B
> Curado 100B
> Curado 200SF
> Curado 200D & 100D
> Curado 200E's
> Curado 50E
> 
> New Curado 200G, which is basicly the same reel as the Curado 200E sad3sm and rummored to NOT be made in Japan anymore sad3sm.


Which one is the old green one everyone loves. I have one, it only says CU200.


----------



## RB II

200B (bantam) is the old green one. IMO, it is the toughest and the 200SF is the best caster of the old ones. The new E5 & 7 cast pretty darn good also.


----------



## j wadd

i have a few of the citica d models asnd they are great reels and made in malaysia.. shimano is not gonna let another factory make there reels with out close supervision.. i.m.o


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

HydraSports said:


> 200B (bantam) is the old green one. IMO, it is the toughest and the 200SF is the best caster of the old ones. The new E5 & 7 cast pretty darn good also.


Think I should just put my money on a new one instead then?


----------



## horaizon

wowww that great


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

j wadd said:


> there was a curado made before the red one.. i cleaned one for a customer the other day.. was black and silver and the whole top of the frome would flip up. had a turn dial brake system on the left side of it just dont remember the model number


bantam mag


----------



## goodwood

Glad I could get a few E7s at the sale price.


----------



## Kevin70

I got two 200E7's a few weeks ago for $109 each. If it is true that these new Curados are just cost reductions and made somewhere other than Japan, I wish I would have gotten a couple more.


----------



## RB II

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Think I should just put my money on a new one instead then?


If you can get them on sale, they are surely worth $110, but I have no idea of how well they hold up. The old green ones are proven to be bulletproof. I have more then I can chunk now or I would be testing the new ones for durability. I actually fish mostly with a silver chronarch, but they never come on the market used. Wonder why???? Cause they never wear out and you can spool it downwind with a topwater. The old greenies aren't far behind.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

HydraSports said:


> If you can get them on sale, they are surely worth $110, but I have no idea of how well they hold up. The old green ones are proven to be bulletproof. I have more then I can chunk now or I would be testing the new ones for durability. I actually fish mostly with a silver chronarch, but they never come on the market used. Wonder why???? Cause they never wear out and you can spool it downwind with a topwater. The old greenies aren't far behind.


The reason I'm asking is because I got a 200bsf and it throws really good. I have a pretty good arm and I throw some of my other reels and they stop before lure hits the water. I still have to thumb the old Curado when the lure lands. I think I'll try a 200E and see how it goes.

That new Quantum Energy PTS is not holding up so well. I have cleaned it every time I take it out and the "rust resistant" hybrid bearings are rusting like a tin roof.


----------



## Gilbert

the 200bsf is better than the 200e7. if you get the 200e7, change out the drag washer or put some grease on it. it sucks.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Gilbert said:


> the 200bsf is better than the 200e7. if you get the 200e7, change out the drag washer or put some grease on it. it sucks.


Thanks Gil, I just put a bid on one on Ebay. I'll just stick with what works.


----------



## smooth move

i'm so friggin confused!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

smooth move said:


> i'm so friggin confused!


Really? if so pm me and I'll explain it to you. I just know I have heard a lot of people complain about the E series reels. So I wanted to know the history of reel models to make sure if I got one of Ebay that I got the same exact model I have. It is a CU200BSF and it casts a country mile. I still might get an E series later or maybe one the new ones coming out. But for wade fishing the CU200's are the best.


----------



## baytownboy

I was told the old green Curado 100B was the best for wade fishing because it's smaller and lighter.


----------



## Bantam1

This will always be a matter of opinion. Everyone will have their favorite rod and reel for every application.


----------



## Dipsay

I personally love that mold of reel (Ci100DSV, 50MG, Scorpion1000 4X4 SVS, CU 100D). I'd say that's pretty close, but if you were to wade the surf during the summer time...CU200BSF hands down...My .02..Dip


----------



## cominahead

the new curado g is made in malaysia if you have not felt one i encourage you to go down and compare one to the e series feels like a e series left underwater for a week and filled with sand and rocks terrible the chronarch e is basically the new curado e


----------



## Bantam1

cominahead said:


> the new curado g is made in malaysia if you have not felt one i encourage you to go down and compare one to the e series feels like a e series left underwater for a week and filled with sand and rocks terrible the chronarch e is basically the new curado e


If the reel felt like that then there was something wrong. All the samples I used felt smooth. I contacted our QC manager here and there have been no samples sent to us if there is a problem. We can't correct any issues if we are not made aware of it or given samples.

The Malaysia thing makes me laugh. If you guys only knew how much more advanced that factory is when compared to Japan. And if you knew more about the production of the Curado you would have a heart attack. For a hint I'll say don't let what it says on the foot determine where the reel is being assembled...They have the capability to turn out some really cool products with the latest and greatest equipment. I know their new QC manager so if there is a problem I will find out and contact him personally.


----------



## Surf Smirf

Speckled said:


> Malaysia?
> 
> BTW, anyone notice the the *"New" Chronarch 200E* is basicly a* Curado 200E*, just repainted white/black and now cost $199.
> 
> Saw one of those the other day. Hard to look at IMO. Are they trying to make it look like Barney Fife's patrol car? Ugly, ugly, ugly!


----------



## Dick Hanks

All of this info about Curados prompted me to dig one out that I haven't used in many years. On the side plate it has: CU 200 and on the line guide cover: Bantam "Curado". I'm a little color blind but it appears to be a dark green/charcoal color. Under the foot is a small round silver sticker that has "Shimano" "CA-S". I guess it wasn't used much if the sticker is still there! Is that what you call the "green" one? 

I'm ready to put it to work again this winter for trout and reds. It will be on a 7 ft med action rod. Currently has 12# braid with a 2ft, 14# floro leader. Would I be better off with 10# or 12# mono? I know a surface plug works better with mono but I'll only be using the surface plugs about 10 to 20% of the time. Any other advice would also be appreciated.


----------



## Bantam1

Yes this is the Curado B model. You can use braided line or mono. The reel won't care.


----------



## baytownboy

The best as far as I am concerned is the green Curado 200BSF, super free reel, I have 5 and will never change to the newer reels.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360

Man I have not seen a 100D in along time!!!! any body got a extra they need to get rid of??


----------

